# Ballidon Church, Derbyshire, May 2016



## HughieD (May 6, 2016)

This was a nice and relaxed explore. Thanks to Druid for the heads up on this place. Unfortunately things have changed since his report as the door is now padlocked. Hence I was limited to externals and a few peeking through the gaps in the stained-glass. That said, this works well given the other two excellent reports on this place by Druid and Sime83 had extensive internal shots, but I have had to concentrate on the external features. 

Here's the history bit.

Located in the Derbyshire village of Ballidon and enclosed by a low stone wall in the middle of an open field, All Saints Church is a redundant Grade II listed former Anglican church. Dating originally from the eleven hundreds, over the centuries it has been extensively altered, notably in 1822 (when it was roofed with stone slabs having previously been open to the sky) and in 1882. It was used for weddings and christenings, while burials took place at the mother church in Bradbourne. The community the church was originally built to serve moved a few miles away so a new church was built. With dwindling numbers in the congregation All Saints closed and gave its last service on the 18th April 2003 with, ironically, over 100 people in attendance. It has stood empty ever since.

The church itself is in good condition and is constructed from limestone with gritstone dressings and a stone slate roof. It has two main areas; a nave and the chancel, along with a south porch and a north vestry. The west end of the church has a gabled bellcot. The south (and only) doorway is Norman, while in the north wall can be seen a blocked doorway (visible only from the outside). Inside can be found a Neo-Norman chancel arch, a Perpendicular-style font and, above the font, an old fireplace in the south wall. This suggests a pre-Reformation times room at a higher level, possibly for visiting preachers during their overnight stay in the village. The organ is in a poor way but was apparently cannibalised for spare parts (rather than being vandalised). All Saints is now under the care of the Friends of Friendless Churches.

Here's the pictures:

The view that greets you when you walk up to the small Norman church:


img5255 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5228 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close-up of the bellcot:


img5254 by HughieDW, on Flickr

East end of roof detail:


img5236 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As viewed from the south-west:


img5226 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The West end lancet window:


img5240 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Norman doorway:


img5227 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On the south side, a pair of square-headed windows:


img5232 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The all-important foot-scraper:


img5241 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The church's old organ (purchased from Bradbourne church in 1893 for £15):


img5231 by HughieDW, on Flickr

and a close-up:


img5248 by HughieDW, on Flickr

View of the nave:


img5229 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Prayers painted on ceramic tiles:


img5244 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Oak-framed painted reredos of four scenes from the life of Christ:


img5237 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old prayer cushion:


img5246 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The East gate:


img5243 by HughieDW, on Flickr

and a detail:


img5251 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 6, 2016)

That is beautiful, despite being locked.


----------



## TheNarrator (May 6, 2016)

Stunning pictures, I love the bell!


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2016)

I enjoyed your pics, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 6, 2016)

It's a shame you couldn't get in but you've done a fine job picking out all the details. Lovely building.


----------



## Rubex (May 7, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jsp77 (May 7, 2016)

you have taken some lovely shots Hughie, great report


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

Really nice considering it's from the outside


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 8, 2016)

That's nice Hughie. I like the boot/shoe scraper and the detail on the gate. Pity you couldn't get inside.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2016)

What a beautiful church! Great history and detail images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (May 9, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's nice Hughie. I like the boot/shoe scraper and the detail on the gate. Pity you couldn't get inside.



Cheers Hugh. That boot-scraper is a vital piece of kit for these rural churches and farmers with muddy boots!


----------



## Pilot (May 13, 2016)

Organs in that state always sadden me, but this one has the look of one that someone had started to dismantle and then gave up on it. A shame it will never sound again. It would have been someone's pride and joy once.


----------



## HughieD (May 13, 2016)

Pilot said:


> Organs in that state always sadden me, but this one has the look of one that someone had started to dismantle and then gave up on it. A shame it will never sound again. It would have been someone's pride and joy once.



See report:
_The organ is in a poor way but was apparently cannibalised for spare parts (rather than being vandalised)._


----------

